
What Apple Did and Didn't Do When China Knocked on Its Backdoor - aburan28
http://www.newsweek.com/2016/03/11/what-apple-do-when-china-knocked-backdoor-430993.html
======
JohnTHaller
> “Showing the source code in no way reveals the magic encryption keys
> generated by the source code and maintained in secret on people’s individual
> devices.”

No, but it does tend to give one ideas on how to obtain those magic encryption
keys from a running system. Especially when said system is closed source and
may not have had as much scrutiny as it should.

